# Grafikkarte aber welche?



## lanvin (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo. 

Ich überlege, mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Ich habe mir schon 3 Modelle ausgesucht. Jedoch gibt es in diesen Karten wiederum viele Ableger... 

Es soll eine von diesen werden:

R9 270X

R9 280

R9 285

Nun stellt sich die Frage zu welcher ich greifen soll??

Ich habe ein i5 mit 6 gb RAM ohne jeden Schnickschnack... 

Ich möchte gerne bf4 auf guten Einstellungen spielen können, es muss nicht HD und auf Ultra sein. 

Nun stellt sich die Frage welche von den Karten am besten läuft und evtl. auch für die Zukunft sicher ist. 

Mein Budget ist begrenzt, deshalb stehen nur diese zur Auswahl. 

Dann gibt es wiederum Karten von MSI, Asus, Sapphire usw...  usw... 

Ich bin nicht so technisch gewieft und daher stelle ich diese Frage in diesem Forum. 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2015)

Die R9 280 ist da derzeit an sich die beste Wahl. Die R9 270X ist auch sehr gut, aber wenn du die 20e mehr für ne R9 280 aufbringen kannst, bekommst du ca. 15% mehr Leistung, und das ist für die 20€ völlig in Ordnung. Die R9 285 ist aber so gut wie gar nicht besser als die R9 280, lohnt sich daher nicht.

Welches Modell du genau nimmst, ist nicht ganz so wichtig. Die günstigsten sind da an sich auch schon sehr gut, zb Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Club 3D Radeon R9 280 royalKing, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (CGAX-R9287O) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ X² OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (da aber auf die Länge achten, die ist fast 30cm lang)

Netzteil reicht aber aus? Sollte 2x PCie-Stecker haben


Außerdem würd ich an Deiner Stelle noch RAM dazukaufen - du hast ja offenbar entweder 4+2 oder 3x2GB. Beides ist nicht optimal, zudem sind 8GB in der Summe heutzutage an sich auch Standard - bestell also RAM dazu, entweder so, dass du dann am Ende 2x4GB hast (den übrig gebliebenen 2GB dann lieber weglassen) oder 4x2GB. 4GB DDR3-1600 1,5V kosten ca 25-30€, das sollte ja vlt. noch drin sein.


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2015)

6GB RAM könnte auch ein Hinweis auf einen Nehalem Core i5 der ersten Generation sein?

Im Kleinanzeigenforum bietet stawacz auch seine HD7970 an. Die GHz Editionen der HD7970 wurden damals als "R9 280X" wieder neu aufgelegt.

Stawaczs Karte, wenn sie mit 925Mhz taktet, wird sich leistungsmäßig wohl zwischen der "R9 285" und der "R9 280X" einordnen. 
Hat 3GB VRAM und ist günstiger als eine neue (und schwächere) "R9 270X". Vlt. kommt ihr ja beim Handeln auf einen grünen Zweig.


----------



## lanvin (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo. Danke für die Ratschläge. Danke für das Angebot aber wollte schon gerne eine neue Karte kaufen.  Ist es eigentlich egal ob Asus, oder MSI usw.?

Diese wäre auch in Budget :

MSI R9 280X GAMING 3072MB GDDR5 384bit 16x PCI-E

Die sollte doch sicherlich besser sein als die aufgeführten vorher oder? 

Oder lieber keine X, weil diese übertaktet sind? Halten die denn genauso lange wie Karten die nicht übertaktet sind?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2015)

Die X sind nicht übertaktet, sondern haben einen etwas anderen Chip als die ohne X. Die R9 280 ist ca 15% schneller als eine R9 270X, und die R9 280X ist wiederum 15% schneller als die R9 280.

Übertaktete Versionen gibt es dann wiederum von all den genannten Karten. Die MSI 280X wäre gut, da machst du nix falsch.


----------



## lanvin (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo.

Wahnsinn wie schnell Ihr antwortet.

Ich denke ich habe meine Karte gefunden! 

Wird dann wohl die MSI 280X

Liegt im Budget und wohl die beste in der Preisklasse. 

Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2015)

kannst ja mal melden, ob alles zur Zufriedenheit ist


----------



## lanvin (2. Juni 2015)

Alles klar. Sobald ich die Karte habe, werde ich berichten. Wird aber erst Ende des Monats.


----------



## lanvin (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo. Ich nochmal. Da glaubte ich es wäre alles entschieden, empfiehlt mir mein Kumpel folgendes:

EVGA, NVIDIA GTX960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ 3,2S Grafikkarte (PCI-e 4096, 4GB GDDR5,

Oder

MSI V320-005R GTX960 NVIDIA Gaming 100ME Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB GDDR5, HDMI, DVI, 1 GPU)

Was haltet ihr davon, wobei die von EVGA mit 4gb die bessere sein wird? 

Bei diesem Karten ist der Speichertakt aber niedriger oder? Also die R9 mir 384 Bit und die gtx 128 Bit. 
Verbrauchen aber deutlich weniger Strom.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2015)

Die R9 280X ist ca 15% schneller. Nur am Takt kannst du das aber nicht festmachen, dazu braucht man Tests - aber die haben das eben ergeben mit den 15%   ich glaube nicht, dass die Leistung der GTX 960 stark genug ist, um bei DEN Grafikeinstellungen, die mehr als 2GB wirklich brauchen, noch mitzuhalten. Daher reichen 2GB an sich aus, und der Aufpreis von 2 auf 4 GB ist einfach zu hoch.

Der Strombedarf ist zwar schon ein gutes Stück niedriger bei den Nvidias, aber da müsstest du schon täglich ne ganze Weile spielen, damit das ins Gewicht fällt. Was sollen die Karten denn kosten?


----------



## lanvin (3. Juni 2015)

Hi. 

Ich habe inzwischen mein Budget erhöht. [emoji3] 

Würde gerne eine wie R9 290X mit dem Stromverbrauch von einer Nvidia haben. [emoji1] 

Geht natürlich nicht...  Und mein Budget liegt nunmal nur bei ~280 € !!Maximal!! 

Ich spiele ca. 5 Stunden die Woche.  Bf3 und Bf4. 

Für mehr reicht meine Zeit nicht. 

Wie schon vorher geschrieben, muss ich nicht auf Ultra spielen. Aber es sollte schon gut aussehen und nicht ruckeln. 

Hatte auch schon mal an die R270X Toxic gedacht. Aber möchte auch nicht total OC... Und dann lieber eine 280 für das Geld...  

Nun steht die Wahl zwischen AMD oder Nvidia. 

Bei gleicher Leistung steht die AMD natürlich meinem Budget an nächsten.

Am besten sollte ich auf mein Bauchgefühl hören. Aber selbst da schwanke ich hin und her....   OMFG [emoji37] 

Ich tendiere mehr zur Nvidia aber die von EVGA ist ja auch total OC! 

Da habe ich doch gerade eine R290 für knapp 290 € gesehen. Wobei die Frage aufkommt, ob die 290 nicht zu hoch gestochen ist für 1080p Gaming?

Andere Ideen? Die Entscheidung kann nur ich herbeiführen aber bin gerne offen für andere Meinungen / Vorschläge.


----------



## lanvin (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo. So Karte ist bestellt. Warum auch immer habe ich mich wieder gebremst und aus dem Bauch heraus eine "Sapphire R9 285 OC Dual X" bestellt. Preis war so gut, musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Ob es die richtige Entscheidung war wird sich zeigen... 

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2015)

Was haste denn bezahlt?


----------



## lanvin (25. Juni 2015)

Das waren 210,- €.

Fand ich günstig.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2015)

Jo, bekommt man zwar mit Versand auch 10€ günstiger, aber das ist ja nix    inzwischen gibt es auch die R9 380, die wäre je nach Spiel ca 10% schneller und auch ab 200€ zu haben.


----------



## lanvin (26. Juni 2015)

Ja. Das stimmt. Ist aber auch nur die Tonga Gpu oder? Ich werde es sehen.. Aber für meine Zwecke bestimmt ausreichend. Ich werde berichten wie es mit der so läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2015)

Jo, die 380 ist einfach nur ein kleines Upgrade von der 285, daher ein BISSCHEN schneller. Aber wenn es mit der 380 gut läuft, dann auch mit der 285 kaum schlechter.


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> R9 270X
> 
> R9 280
> 
> R9 285




Von der 270X würd ich Dir abraten, habe (im Moment) selber eine und die stösst bei aktuellen Titeln (GTA V, Witcher, und vor allem ARK: Survival Evolved) doch schon sehr an ihre Grenzen, vor allem durch die nur 2GB Speicher.


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

Und wo wir grad über neue Grafikkarten sprechen, klinke ich mich hier mal ein statt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen.
Ich will demnächst auch wieder aufrüsten, mein System siehe Signatur.
Die 270X wird einfach zu schwach mittlerweile.

Budget steht noch nicht fest, denke aber mal maximal 700.
Zu dem Preis liebäugele ich mit der GTX 980 Ti für eine zukunftssichere Lösung (6GB) oder - quasi die preiswertere Alternative - Radeon 390X (8GB)

Eine 970 kommt aufgrund  der Speicherproblematik (3,5 GB + 500MB usw.) nicht in Frage.
Die neue Radeon Fury X verbraucht mir definitiv zu viel Strom, daher würde ich eher zu Nvidia tendieren...980, 980 Ti ?

Meinungen?   

P.S. Zusätzlich stehen auf dem Plan Arbeitsspeicher auf 16GB verdoppeln, SSD einbauen (128GB).

Edit: Nachdem ich einige Tests der 390X gesehen hab scheidet diese wohl auch aus, der Stromverbrauch und die hohe Wärme (83° Last) ist unakzeptabel.

Tendiere im Moment zur 980 oder 980 Ti.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Budget steht noch nicht fest, denke aber mal maximal 700.
> Zu dem Preis liebäugele ich mit der GTX 980 Ti für eine zukunftssichere Lösung (6GB) oder - quasi die preiswertere Alternative - Radeon 390X (8GB)


 Beides ist an sich unsinnig, denn die GTX 980 ist nur 15% schneller als eine GTX 970 oder R9 390, und die R9 390X nur 10% schneller. Da du wg. des RAMs die GTX 970 meiden willst, wäre also die R9 390 das beste - die hat nämlich auch 8GB wie die 390X.  Siehe auch hier http://www.pcgames.de/AMD-Firma-238123/Specials/Radeon-R9-390X-R9-390-und-R9-380-1163090/ 

Der Aufpreis zur 390X lohnt sich aber nicht, zur GTX 980 erst recht nicht. Da würde ich das Geld sparen, dann ist es auch nicht "schlimm", wenn die Karte vlt. 1-2 Spiele "früher" nicht mehr gut genug ist im Vergleich zur 390X. Selbst wenn du schon in nem Jahr ne neue holst, wirst du vom gesparten Geld + dem Verkauf der R9 390 eine Karte bekommen, die schneller als eine GTX 980 sein dürfte. 


Und wegen der Wärme: die AMD-Karten werden nur in einem kleinen Teil des Kerns so warm, und das dürfen die auch - das ist Null Problem, die dürfen auch auf 94 Grad gehen, erst dann takten die dann runter zur Sicherheit. Das sorgt auch nicht dafür, dass es im Gehäuse wärmer wird, weil es nur ein winziger Teil ist, der so warm wird. Da ist die Temp der anderen Bauteile viel relevanter, und die sind bei den AMDs auch nicht wärmer als bei Nvidia. Und die Karte wird auch nicht schneller kaputtgehen nur weil man messtechnisch zB 85 Grad hat und nicht "nur" 70 Grad.


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beides ist an sich unsinnig, denn die GTX 980 ist nur 15% schneller als eine GTX 970 oder R9 390, und die R9 390X nur 10% schneller. Da du wg. des RAMs die GTX 970 meiden willst, wäre also die R9 390 das beste - die hat nämlich auch 8GB wie die 390X.  Siehe auch hier AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 390 und R9 380: spartanisches Upgrade oder großer Wurf?
> 
> Der Aufpreis zur 390X lohnt sich aber nicht, zur GTX 980 erst recht nicht. Da würde ich das Geld sparen, dann ist es auch nicht "schlimm", wenn die Karte vlt. 1-2 Spiele "früher" nicht mehr gut genug ist im Vergleich zur 390X. Selbst wenn du schon in nem Jahr ne neue holst, wirst du vom gesparten Geld + dem Verkauf der R9 390 eine Karte bekommen, die schneller als eine GTX 980 sein dürfte.
> 
> ...



Naja gut, ok - aber der teils heftige Stromverbrauch von 100W oder mehr der Radeons (390+390X+Fury) fällt mir schon sehr negativ auf, zumal mein Netzteil nicht das allerstärkste ist und ich das eigtl. nicht auch noch tauschen wollte


----------



## lanvin (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo. Erster Bericht über die 285. 

Erstmal dachte ich. Wow. Die geht schon ab die Karte. Doch schon sehr früh hatte ich einen gefühlten Hubschrauber im Gehäuse... Was die Lautstärke angeht. 

Dazu kamen Ruckler... Ich habe das Gefühl die Karte muss erstmal  "warmwerden"...
Nach einer Weile ging das mir dem ruckeln.. 

Aber überzeugt hat mich die Karte bisher nicht. Falls der Händler die zurücknehmen will, werde ich diese gegen eine 380 oder 280 X austauschen wollen. 

Schon etwas betrübt. Dachte die Karte ist schon etwas besser. 

Habe bei Ultra fps von mindestens 40 bis 80. Bei "Operation Locker". 

Aber diese Ruckler dazwischen sind sehr unschön. Liegt das an meinem System? 

I5 3350 P,   3.1 GH
6 GB RAM 
Acer Stock MB


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

Könnte auch an den 2 GB Speicher der Karte liegen, wenn der "voll" läuft werden Daten ausgelagert und das ruckelt.
Habe bei anspruchsvollen Spielen mit der 270X das gleiche Problem.


----------



## lanvin (28. Juni 2015)

Mal sehen. Evtl. Nimmt der Händler die Karte zurück. Schlauerweise habe ich den Karton entsorgt... Habe nur die Aussen-Verpackung behalten. Also den bedruckten Karton. Das Innenleben des Kartons ist weg...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

@Ianvin: auf keinen Fall muss die Karte "warm werden". Hast du denn die neuesten Treiber runtergeladen und installiert? Was sein kann ist, dass vlt. die 6GB RAM verhindern, dass es total flüssig geht - aber 40-80 FPS sind an sich für die R9 285 das, was man erwarten konnte bei Ultra. Stell vor allem mal die Texturen nicht auf Ultra, das bringt wenig, macht aber das Grafik-RAM voll.


@Dragnir: es sind je nach Situation 50-100W mehr, dafür ist die Karte halt was schneller als die GTX 970 und hat 8GB RAM. Wie viel spielst du denn im Schnitt pro TAG? Und was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?


----------



## lanvin (28. Juni 2015)

@Herbboy
Ja, Treiber aktuell und ich habe nicht mehr fps erwartet, nur die Ruckler sind unschön.. 
Muss so oder so aufrüsten. Also neues Gehäuse da die Karte nur geradeso passt aber ich musste die Festplatte wegnehmen und provisorisch anbringen. MB kommt auch neu, ich möchte ssd am sata 3 anschließen. Vernünftige Lüfter usw..


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Ja, Treiber aktuell und ich habe nicht mehr fps erwartet, nur die Ruckler sind unschön..
> Muss so oder so aufrüsten. Also neues Gehäuse da die Karte nur geradeso passt aber ich musste die Festplatte wegnehmen und provisorisch anbringen. MB kommt auch neu, ich möchte ssd am sata 3 anschließen. Vernünftige Lüfter usw..



Wenn Du mit der Karte tatsächlich unzufrieden bist kannst Du - in der Regel - innerhalb 14 Tagen ohne Begründung zurückgeben. Das ist eigtl. Standard.



Herbboy schrieb:


> @Dragnir: es sind je nach Situation 50-100W mehr, dafür ist die Karte halt was schneller als die GTX 970 und hat 8GB RAM. Wie viel spielst du denn im Schnitt pro TAG? Und was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?



Ich hab ein Arctic Cooling BigTower Gehäuse, Netzteil war mit drin und bringt.. Moment ich gucke  ... combined continous 500W

Ich zocke schon sehr viel...würde sagen abends 3-4 Std. und am WE auch mal sehr sehr viel mehr...

Letztendlich ist's mir auch egal ob 100W oder mehr oder nicht, aber die hohe Abwärme in Kombination stört mich dann doch?

Wobei die 8GB - mittelfristig - doch wohl ganz gut wären.
Sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen dass ich in 1680x1050 zocke weil mein Monitor (22") nicht mehr unterstützt, FullHD Monitor steht aber auch schon auf der Liste  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...hwarz-1920x1080-1xHDMI-1-3-1xVGA-_755672.html


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Arctic Cooling BigTower Gehäuse, netzteil war mit drin und bringt.. Moment ich gucke  ... combined continous 500W


 das reicht vermutlich, auch wenn es vlt. nur ein "Netzteil inklusive" ist. Es hat ja sicher auch 2x PCIE-Stecker, oder?



> Ich zocke schon sehr viel...würde sagen abends 3-4 Std. und am WE auch mal sehr sehr viel mehr...


 und wirklich täglich, oder auch mal ein paar Tage nicht, aber WENN, dann 3-4 Std? Du kannst grob c.a. 10€/Jahr für jede Spielstunde rechnen, die du wirklich täglich spielst. Wenn du also im Schnitt wirklich 4 Std spielst, zahlst du pro Jahr ca 40€ mehr Strom mit der R9 390 als mit der GTX 970.



> Letztendlich ist's mir auch egal ob 100W oder mehr oder nicht, aber die hohe Abwärme in kombination stört mich dann doch?


 Die Abwärme ist echt egal, die hat nur Einfluss darauf, dass die Kühlung nicht so leicht leise gehalten werden kann wie bei einer Karte, die nur zB 75 Grad warm wird. Wobei auch die Frage ist, was der Zielwert ist: wenn du ne Nvidia 970/980 zwanghaft auf unter 60 Grad halten willst und die Lüfter mit 50% drehen, dann ist die am Ende lauter als eine AMD R9 390, bei der du 85 Grad einfach akzeptierst (was ja wie gesagt kein Nachteil ist) und 40% Drehzahl ausreichen.



> Wobei die 8GB - mittelfristig - doch wohl ganz gut wären.


 Die GTX 980 ist aber einfach viel zu teuer. Da würde ich halt entweder Strom und Wärme schlucken oder aber die "langsamen" 0,5GB der GTX 970 in Kauf nehmen und dann halt etwas früher aufrüsten, FALLS die 4GB mal zu wenig sein werden. Nebenbei: die GTX 980 hat doch auch nur 4GB, oder? ^^  d.h. wenn du meinst, dass 4GB zu wenig sind und die AMD zu viele Nachteile haben, dann müsstest du ja die sauteure GTX 980 Ti nehmen - das wäre dann echt verdammt viel Geld nur dafür, dass dich der Strombedarf und die Wärme stört, auch wenn die GTX 980 Ti natürlich auch ein wenig mehr Leistung bringt.


@Ianvin: vlt wären die Ruckler ja weg, wenn Windows auf ner SSD dann neu installiert ist? Check auch mal die Mainboardtreiber, und auch ob was nebenbei läuft, was evlt. vielleicht stört, auch Skype oder so was.


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das reicht vermutlich, auch wenn es vlt. nur ein "Netzteil inklusive" ist. Es hat ja sicher auch 2x PCIE-Stecker, oder?



Ja hat es, die 270X verlangt nämlich auch schon nach 2 Steckern.



Herbboy schrieb:


> und wirklich täglich, oder auch mal ein paar Tage nicht, aber WENN, dann 3-4 Std? Du kannst grob c.a. 10€/Jahr für jede Spielstunde rechnen, die du wirklich täglich spielst. Wenn du also im Schnitt wirklich 4 Std spielst, zahlst du pro Jahr ca 40€ mehr Strom mit der R9 390 als mit der GTX 970.
> 
> Die Abwärme ist echt egal, die hat nur Einfluss darauf, dass die Kühlung nicht so leicht leise gehalten werden kann wie bei einer Karte, die nur zB 75 Grad warm wird. Wobei auch die Frage ist, was der Zielwert ist: wenn du ne Nvidia 970/980 zwanghaft auf unter 60 Grad halten willst und die Lüfter mit 50% drehen, dann ist die am Ende lauter als eine AMD R9 390, bei der du 85 Grad einfach akzeptierst (was ja wie gesagt kein Nachteil ist) und 40% Drehzahl ausreichen.
> 
> Die GTX 980 ist aber einfach viel zu teuer. Da würde ich halt entweder Strom und Wärme schlucken oder aber die "langsamen" 0,5GB der GTX 970 in Kauf nehmen und dann halt etwas früher aufrüsten, FALLS die 4GB mal zu wenig sein werden. Nebenbei: die GTX 980 hat doch auch nur 4GB, oder? ^^  d.h. wenn du meinst, dass 4GB zu wenig sind und die AMD zu viele Nachteile haben, dann müsstest du ja die sauteure GTX 980 Ti nehmen - das wäre dann echt verdammt viel Geld nur dafür, dass dich der Strombedarf und die Wärme stört, auch wenn die GTX 980 Ti natürlich auch ein wenig mehr Leistung bringt.



Ich will mal so sagen: Müsste ich mich zwischen ner 980 Ti und der Radeon Fury X mit dem Monsterkühler, die das Gleiche kostet und in etwa die gleiche Leistung bringt, entscheiden, würde ich zur 980 Ti greifen.
Allerdings sind 700 Euro schon verdammt viel.

Der Stromverbrauch ist mir letztlich schnuppe, und was die Wärme betrifft geht es mir ja (auch) um die Lautstärke - ich will keinen Hubschrauber im Gehäuse weil die Radeon evtl. nicht ordentlich kühlt.
Grundsätzlich hab ich mit Nvidia an und für sich auch bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.. hatte ne 8800GT die ewig hielt und damals wirklich gut war, ne GTX260 usw.

Die R9 270X ist "ok"...mehr aber auch nicht.
Und es darf ruhig "High-End" werden, dafür will ich aber auch n paar (2-3) Jahre dann Ruhe mit der GPU.

Die 980 hat 4GB, richtig, die 980 Ti hat aber 6GB  und die annähernd gleiche GPU wie die Titan..leicht kastriert.
Beispiel:
 980 Ti:  6144MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16   knapp 690.-
              980: 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 525.-
390X: 8192MB MSI Radeon R9 390X Gaming 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 440.-

Die wären im Moment meine Favoriten.

Und nochmal zur 970, sicher ne gute Karte, aber auch schon über ein Jahr alt/auf dem Markt, und die Speichergeschichte schreckt mich einfach ab...wenn ich jetzt mit den 2GB schon Probleme habe wird es mit 3,5nochwas nicht besser werden...entweder echte 4/6 oder eben 8 dann.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch ist mir letztlich schnuppe, und was die Wärme betrifft geht es mir ja (auch) um die Lautstärke - ich will keinen Hubschrauber im Gehäuse weil die Radeon evtl. nicht ordentlich kühlt.


 Es gibt auch sehr leise R9 290 / 390er. Die Sapphire Tri-X 290 / 290X zB sind leise, und ich hab ne Asus R9 290, die im OC zwar aufdreht, aber mit Standardtakt sehr leise ist. So leise, dass ich sie beim Spielen nicht bemerke, und das obwohl mein PC insgesamt so leise ist, dass ich manchmal vergesse, ihn auszuschalten, wenn ich 2m daneben auf dem Sofa sitze und fernsehe, weil ich denke, er sei schon aus    Da sind sicher auch bei den R9 390ern leise dabei



> Grundsätzlich hab ich mit Nvidia an und für sich auch bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.. hatte ne 8800GT die ewig hielt und damals wirklich gut war, ne GTX260 usw.
> Die R9 270X ist "ok"...mehr aber auch nicht.


 Das hat aber nun echt rein gar nix mit AMD / Nvidia zu tun, denn das "nur ok" hätte aber ebenso für Nvidia gegolten, wenn du zur Konkurrenzkarte zur R9 270, der GTX 760 gegriffen hättest - nur hättest du dann mehr für diese Leistung bezahlt...     die 270X / GTX 760 ist halt bei Gaming nur "Mittelklasse".




> Und es darf ruhig "High-End" werden, dafür will ich aber auch n paar (2-3) Jahre dann Ruhe mit der GPU.


 das hast du auch mit ner "Oberklasse"-Karte, nur dass du dann mal eben 300-400€ sparst, so dass du selbst dann, wenn die ein ganzes Jahr weniger lange "hält", immer noch besser dastehst. Siehe auch hier zur GTX 980 Ti  Test: Top-Bolide Nvidia GTX 980 Ti zum High-End-Preis   du hast zwar 40% mehr FPS als mit ner R9 290X / R9 390, musst aber halt das doppelte zahlen. Wenn es Dir das wert ist, dann isses okay. Aber was meinst Du, was du in 2 Jahren für ne starke Karte allein vom gesparten Geld bekommen kannst? Da wäre es meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, nur damit man die Karte 3 Jahre drin lassen kann, jetzt so viel mehr zu zahlen anstatt halt "schon" in 2 Jahren zu wechseln. 

Das seh ich übrigens für alle "HighEnd"-Karten so, das hat die Vergangenheit auch immer wieder bewiesen, dass 2x Oberklasse kaufen cleverer ist als 1x High-End.


Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum du nur die R9 390X in die Liste nimmst - die ist kaum schneller als die R9 390, kostet aber 100€ mehr. Warum nicht ne R9 390 mit 8GB für nur 330-360€ und dann eben vlt. was früher ne neue Karte, als wenn du eine Karte hättest, die schon jetzt 10% schneller ist (bzw 40% bei Betrachtung der 980 Ti ) ODER direkt ne 980 Ti, weil du "Enthusiasten"-Ansprüche hast? Die 390X oder GTX 980 aber sind echt einfach nur deutlich teurer, ohne nennenswert besser als die GTX 970 / R9 390 zu sein.

Und was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, was denn das Alter der Chips/Technik für eine Rolle spielen soll, vor allem wenn du den Strombedarf eh nicht wichtig findest. Ob die GTX 970 nun 2 Monate, 6 Monate oder 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist: wichtig ist doch nur, wie viel Leistung Du fürs Geld bekommst. Die AMD R9 300er sind technisch ja auch nix neues, nur umbenannte und leicht verbesserte alte Chips. 

Nebenbei: die GTX 970 gibt es erst seit Oktober letzten Jahres und nicht schon über ein Jahr


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

Hier ist mal n Lautstärkevergleich aktueller Karten inkl. Fury X, 980 Ti und auch 390X, da stechen manche Karten einfach deutlich raus, wie z.B. die 390X.
AMD Radeon R9 Fury X (Grafikkarten) Test - Mit Wasserkühlung und HBM gegen Nvidia - GameStar.de

Die 390X hatte ich deshalb gewählt, weil die von der Leistung in etwa auf Höhe der GTX 980 (ohne"Ti") liegt und das in etwa der Bereich ist den ich mir vorgestellt hatte.
Allerdings, wie Du auch schon sagtest, sind das auch "alte" Chips (die 390/X).

Ich denke dass ich immer mehr zur GTX 980 tendiere, die liegt zum Teil noch unter 500.- und bringt Leistung satt, ist leise (1,9 Sone) und hat akzeptablen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

Ich finde ja,  dass die R9 390 da klare Vorteile hat. FALLS die zu laut ist, kannst du die ja immer noch zurückgeben. Aber sie ist halt kaum langsamer als die GTX 980 und hat 8GB RAM, kostet aber 150€ weniger...

Bei der Lautstärke in Tests und bei Meinungen muss man auch aufpassen: manche Karten sind laut, weil der Hersteller unbedingt eine niedrig klingende Temperatur haben will, aber mit einer manuell gewählten Lüfterkurve ist die dann oftmals viel leiser UND es wird auch nicht zu heiß. Die Sapphire R9 390 zB hat nen überarbeiteten Kühler und soll die Karte sogar richtig kühl halten, d.h. umgekehrt: FALLS die deutlich hörbar sein sollte, dann kann man sorglos den Lüfterspeed etwas reduzieren,  das wäre kein Problem.


----------



## lanvin (29. Juni 2015)

Ich werde die R 285 zurückgeben. Auch auf die Gefahr, nicht das volle Geld wieder zu bekommen. Da Verpackung nicht mehr OVP existiert... Nur noch der bedruckte Karton, das innenliegende ist weg... 

Dann stehen diese hier im Vordergrund:

SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 280X 3072MB GDDR5 384bit PCI-E

oder

GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280 OC Version 3072MB GDDR5 384

oder

Asus Radeon R9290 DirectCU II OC 4GB 

Bei den 280X Karten hatte ich gelesen, die sind sehr anfällig auf Artefakte und Abstürze?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2015)

Es gab mal Probleme mit manchen 280X, aber das sollte schon lang gegessen sein. Ne 280X ist aber halt auch nur so um die 10-15% schneller als eine 285, also SEHR viel besser wird das mit der nicht. Ne 280 wäre sogar nen Tick langsamer als die 285. 

Die Asus R9 290 kann halt laut sein - ich hab die auch und eben wie gesagt nur bei Standardtakt, damit sie schön leise bleibt. Die leiseste ist wohl die Sapphire Tri-X, aber die ist auch lang (30,5cm). Die Gigabyte Windforce sind auch gut, etwas über 29cm lang. Die Asus ist knappe 20cm lang


----------



## lanvin (29. Juni 2015)

Ach, hatte die 380 vergessen. Aber die reiht sich wohl noch hinter die 280X?

Ach ja, noch folgendes. 
Hatte vorher die 260X von Asus. Lag bei Ultra auf ca.  30 - max 40 fps. Aber ohne die besagten Ruckler wie bei der 285!!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2015)

Die r9 380 ist zwischen der R9 280 und R9 280X mit Tendenz eher zur 280X.


Und die Ruckler sind schwer zu erklären... hast du die 260x denn noch? Dann teste mal, ob die vlt nun auch Ruckler hat. Wenn ja, dann hast du irgendwas am PC verändert, kann auch nur ein simples Update eines Programmes sein, das vorher keine Probleme machte


----------



## lanvin (29. Juni 2015)

Also. Was mir einfällt ist dieses OC Tool von Sapphire. Komme jetzt nicht auf den Namen. Habe aber nichts verändert und es auch schön wieder deinstalliert.. Sonnst nichts bekannt. 
Die 260X ist schon weg

Naja. Die Festplatte hängt quasi "Kopfüber" also senkrecht im Gehäuse. Mit Schrauben befestigt. Aber nicht waagerecht... Ist es das?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2015)

Hmm, wäre möglich, dass das nicht so gut ist - zumindest wenn das nicht von Anfang an so war.

Aber das seltsame ist halt, dass es mit der 260X keine Ruckler gab. Bist du denn sicher, dass es Leistungsruckler sind - oder war es vlt. Mulitplayer, und in Wahrheit war der Server schuld?


----------



## lanvin (29. Juni 2015)

Ja so ziemlich sicher. 
Keine Ruckler wegen dem Server. Es ist auf jeden Server.. 
Aber dieses Sapphire Tool ist immer abgestürzt und hat sich danach nicht wieder gefangen, erst nach Neustart vom PC. Hat nicht mehr reagiert. 

Ich bin der Meinung ab da ist es auch so...
Habe es zwar deinstalliert aber evtl ist nicht alles runter oder es hat den Treiber zerschossen??


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2015)

Vlt. deinstallier auch mal den Treiber, PC neu starten, den neuesten Treiber wieder drauf. Und als Tool einfach mal den MSI-Afterburner - vlt. hat das Sapphire-Tool auch was verstellt, was in der Karte gespeichert wurde und was der MSI-Afterburner wieder resettet.


----------



## lanvin (30. Juni 2015)

Hi. Kam leider noch nicht dazu. Melde mich Morgen nochmal.


So. Deinstalliert. Wieder drauf. 
Ruckler noch immer da. 
FPS bleibt konstant, komischerweise... 
Ruckler gehen nicht weg. Es ist am Anfang der Spielrunde. 
Als ob noch die map geladen werden muss. Nach einer Weile ist es weg. Wenn ich dann wieder in einem neuen Abschnitt der map spawne, sind die Ruckler wieder da oder wenn ich in einen neuen Abschnitt laufe... 

Kann das noch an der gk liegen?


----------



## Dragnir (2. Juli 2015)

Klingt evtl. als würden die Texturen in den Speicher der GraKa geschaufelt, bzw. auf den Arbeitsspeicher ausgelagert, was das Ruckeln erklären würde.

Hab heute mal bei mir GPU-Z laufen lassen während ARK: Survival Evolved, der Prozessor dümpelt irgendwo bei 30% rum, Arbeitsspeicher ok, GPU ist auf Anschlag 99% Auslastung und 84° Temperatur ...   :-/
Und die Festplatte scheint auch recht ausgelastet zu sein... evtl. hol ich doch ne SSD dazu, so 128 GB für knapp 50.- und auf alle Fälle neue GraKa.

Schwanke immer noch zwischen 390X und GTX 980 die in etwa gleichauf liegen.
Abgesehen davon, die 270X kann "nur" DirectX 11.2 und in knapp einem Monat kommt mit Windows 10 auch DirectX 12 - was ich glücklicherweise durch mein Win8 umsonst bekommen werde 
Wie dem auch sei - neue GraKa muss her.

back to topic: Hast Du deine jetzt zurückgeschickt oder behalten @lanvin ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn Strom und Lautstärke wichtig sind, biste halt mit der Nvidia besser bedient - Geld scheint ja egal zu sein. Lediglich die nur 4GB RAM sind halt für so eine "HighEnd"-Karte an sich lachhaft.


@Ianwin: also, schwer zu sagen - DASS am Anfang von manchen Games noch ein wenig Ruckler wg. Nachladen vorkommen, ist nichts ganz ungewöhnliches. Das einzige komische ist, dass du halt mit der alten, schwächeren Karte es NICHT hattest bei gleichen Details - aber vlt. täuschst Du dich ja auch nur, weil du wg. der neuen Karte einfach nur "kritischer" drauf achtest? Oder vlt. "merkt" das Game, dass die Karte mehr kann und lädt daher einfach was mehr zu Beginn.  Es kann sogar sein, dass du wegen der neuen Karte 2-3 Sekunden früher schon ein Bild siehst, und bei der alten Karte hast du das Ruckeln nur nicht gesehen, weil die Karte "nachinkte" ?


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2015)

@dragnir: Warum nicht eine R9 390X holen, und anstelle eines 24" FullHD Monitors vlt wenigstens einen 29" 21:9 Monitor mit AMDs FreeSync.


----------



## lanvin (3. Juli 2015)

@dragnir; ich habe die Karte noch. Wollte mal das ganze mit einer ssd testen. Sonst geht die zurück. (ich wäre froh in deiner Lage zu sein mit deinem Luxusproblem, nicht böse gemeint) 


@ herbboy; ja. Ich glaube ich erwarte zuviel. Falls es dabei bleibt, hole ich mir die 280X oder 380 4 GB. Die haben wenigstens etwas mehr Leistung und Speicher.


----------



## Dragnir (3. Juli 2015)

Hatte es auch nicht böse verstanden und bin dankbar für jeden Ratschlag 
Es ist jetzt nicht so dass ich nicht wüsste wohin mit meinem Geld, so isses nicht...nicht falsch verstehen! Nur will ich wenn dann das bestmögliche zu dem Preis.
Würde Geld keine Rolle spielen würde ich mir ne 980 Ti holen, die liegt aber bei mindestens 670.- Euro.

Ich schwanke eben, weil: bzw. ich führe mal die aus meiner Sicht Pro und Kontra an (ist jetzt NUR meine subjektive Meinung!)

Nvidia:  

- PhysX (!)
- effizienter, stromsparender, leistungsstärker
- Treiber ausgereifter (kann mich täuschen?)
- leiser !
- die ganzen Gimmicks wie Hairworks etc. die AMD nun mal nicht hat

AMD:

- bei den "Mainstream"karten "echte" 4 GB Speicher und nicht halb und halb (GTX 970!)
- Mantle
- "Underdog" - Bonus

Wie gesagt, meine Sicht der Dinge... sowohl die 390 als auch 390X sind, wie auch immer betitelt, im Endeffekt nur aufgewärmte 290X mit 8GB Speicher - die nicht wirklich viel bringen. Auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht.
Die 390/390X sind ganz weit vorne in Sachen Stromverbrauch UND Lautstärke UND Hitze, teilweise 100W mehr als jede Nvidia Karte, obwohl sie leistungstechnisch NICHT GANZ auf Höhe der GTX 980 liegen.

Die Nvidia sind _durchweg_ leiser UND stromsparender, was durchaus auch ein Faktor bei der Entscheidung ist.
Zum Preis: 390X ca. 430.-, GTX 970 ca. 340.- , GTX 980 498.- , 980Ti 700 aufwärts.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Hatte es auch nicht böse verstanden und bin dankbar für jeden Ratschlag
> Es ist jetzt nicht so dass ich nicht wüsste wohin mit meinem Geld, so isses nicht...nicht falsch verstehen! Nur will ich wenn dann das bestmögliche zu dem Preis.
> Würde Geld keine Rolle spielen würde ich mir ne 980 Ti holen, die liegt aber bei mindestens 670.- Euro.
> 
> ...


 spielt so gut wie keine Rolle, außer du hast zufällig eines der wenigen PhysX-Games als eines Deiner Lieblingsspiele 



> - effizienter, stromsparender


 ja



> leistungsstärker


 du meinst GTX 980 vs 390X? Jo, ist so. Allgemein? Nö, da bietet AMD sogar meist mehr Leistung fürs Geld.




> - Treiber ausgereifter (kann mich täuschen?)


 tust du   es gab mit Nvidia sogar mehr Probleme in letzter Zeit, da sind immer wieder durch neuere Treiber bei einzelnen Games und/oder Grafikkartenmodellen plötzlich Fehler entstanden. Im Schnitt tun sich AMD und Nvidia da aber rein gar nix, jeder hat mal ein Problemchen.




> - leiser !


 kommt drauf an.  Kann sein, dass es von der 390X auch genügend Modelle gibt, die ebenfalls sehr leise sind spätestens nach einer kleinen Lüfterkurvenanpassung.




> - die ganzen Gimmicks wie Hairworks etc. die AMD nun mal nicht hat


 welche "ganzen" Gimmicks? Hairworks wiederum: nette Spielerei, aber bei Witcher 3 zB siehst du nur um direkten Vergleich nen Unterschied, wenn auch nicht grad Action angesagt ist, und dafür zieht es die Leistung aber auch EXTREM runter.





> - bei den "Mainstream"karten "echte" 4 GB Speicher und nicht halb und halb (GTX 970!)


 und bei den 390ern halt sogar 8GB RAM



> - Mantle


 ist bisher ähnlich (un)wichtig wie PhsyX und Hairworks  



> - "Underdog" - Bonus


 naja, wenn das für Dich eine Rolle spielt... okay 

Das wichtigste hast du aber vergessen: Preis-Leistung.




> obwohl sie leistungstechnisch NICHT GANZ auf Höhe der GTX 980 liegen.


 kosten dafür aber eben auch ein gutes Stück weniger, vor allem R9 390 für 330€, nur 10-12% schwächer als die GTX 980, die aber 170€ mehr kostet. 


Aber da du ja wohl sehr viel spielst, scheint der Punkt Strombedarf sehr stark zu wiegen - da wird zumindest die AMD R9 390X effektiv nicht mehr günstiger als die GTX 980 werden, und dann spricht alles für die GTX 980. Ich persönlich finde aber halt den Aufpreis zur R9 390 zu hoch und bin sicher, dass du von der auch leise Versionen findest, auch wenn die Nvidias einfacher leise zu halten sind.


----------



## Dragnir (3. Juli 2015)

Prinzipiell würde mir ja auch die 390X z.B. gefallen, ABER - es sind halt immer noch die alten Chips im Prinzip. Und da diese jetzt als aktuelle Topmodelle raus kamen + die Fury X sitze ich in einem Jahr da und kann wieder was Neues holen weil Nvidia bis dahin wieder neue Karten bringt, AMD wohl eher nicht - nehm ich jetzt einfach mal an.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Prinzipiell würde mir ja auch die 390X z.B. gefallen, ABER - es sind halt immer noch die alten Chips im Prinzip.


 das ist doch egal. Wichtig ist: wie viel Leistung bekommt man für X Euro? Und dann halt vlt. noch der Strombedarf.  Es mag für Technik-Interessierte vlt. enttäuschend sein, wenn es nichts technisch neues gibt, aber fürs Gaming spielt einfach nur die Leistung eine Rolle. 

Und wann und ob neue Karten rauskommen, das ist doch auch egal. Wenn Dir die Leistung der R9 390X Mal nicht mehr reicht, dann die der GTX 980 auch nicht mehr - und dann musst du halt ne neue suchen, egal wer wann und warum was neues rausgebracht hat. Da spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob AMD nun in 6, 12 oder erst in 24 Monaten was wirklich neues präsentiert. Oder was Nvidia macht.

Oder willst du immer "das neueste" haben, egal was es kostet, einfach nur um das neueste "zu haben" ? ^^


----------



## Dragnir (3. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist doch egal. Wichtig ist: wie viel Leistung bekommt man für X Euro? Und dann halt vlt. noch der Strombedarf.  Es mag für Technik-Interessierte vlt. enttäuschend sein, wenn es nichts technisch neues gibt, aber fürs Gaming spielt einfach nur die Leistung eine Rolle.
> 
> Und wann und ob neue Karten rauskommen, das ist doch auch egal. Wenn Dir die Leistung der R9 390X Mal nicht mehr reicht, dann die der GTX 980 auch nicht mehr - und dann musst du halt ne neue suchen, egal wer wann und warum was neues rausgebracht hat.
> 
> Oder willst du immer "das neueste" haben, egal was es kostet, einfach nur um das neueste "zu haben" ? ^^



Nein, natürlich nicht.. könnte ich mir auch gar nicht leisten.    Ich hab Dich schon richtig verstanden.. einfach aufs Preis/Leistungsverhältnis achten. 
Da den PC niemand ausser mir nutzt ist das völlig schnurz was drin steckt, Hauptsache die Leistung stimmt.
430.- für ne 390X sind auch für mich viel Geld.


----------



## Dragnir (3. Juli 2015)

Gut...zumindest hätte die 390X den Vorteil der 8GB Speicher.. und auch das Feature dass sich die Lüfter im Desktopbetrieb abschalten wie bei den Nvidia-Karten.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt: durch den Strombedarf wird die R9 390X halt effektiv nach 1-2 Jahren die Ersparnis beim Kaufpreis aufgefressen haben,  und bei der GTX 980 gibt es glaub ich aktuell noch das neue Batman dazu, zumindest bei einigen Internetshop... WENN es dir nicht zu viel Geld ist, würde ich eher zur GTX 980 tendieren. Wenn du aber eher zur 390X schwankst, würde ich wiederum nicht verstehen, warum du nicht die 100€ sparst und "nur" die 390 nimmst, die ja nur unwesentlich langsamer ist. Dann "musst" du halt vlt. ein Spiel früher schon aufrüsten, also sagen wir mal es kommt Battlefield 6 raus und die die R9 390X reicht grad noch so für 40 FPS, dann reicht die 390 eben grad so für nur noch 35 FPS, und du "musst" halt schon neu kaufen


----------



## Dragnir (4. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: durch den Strombedarf wird die R9 390X halt effektiv nach 1-2 Jahren die Ersparnis beim Kaufpreis aufgefressen haben,  und bei der GTX 980 gibt es glaub ich aktuell noch das neue Batman dazu, zumindest bei einigen Internetshop... WENN es dir nicht zu viel Geld ist, würde ich eher zur GTX 980 tendieren. Wenn du aber eher zur 390X schwankst, würde ich wiederum nicht verstehen, warum du nicht die 100€ sparst und "nur" die 390 nimmst, die ja nur unwesentlich langsamer ist. Dann "musst" du halt vlt. ein Spiel früher schon aufrüsten, also sagen wir mal es kommt Battlefield 6 raus und die die R9 390X reicht grad noch so für 40 FPS, dann reicht die 390 eben grad so für nur noch 35 FPS, und du "musst" halt schon neu kaufen




Ja mal sehen, hab noch ein wenig Zeit damit.
Das Batman ist mir wurscht, die PC Umsetzung ausserdem katastrophal, das Spiel wurde mittlerweile sogar zurückgerufen und der Verkauf für PC eingestellt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du aber eher zur 390X schwankst, würde ich wiederum nicht verstehen, warum du nicht die 100€ sparst und "nur" die 390 nimmst, die ja nur unwesentlich langsamer ist.



Weil die 390X in etwa gleichauf mit der 980 liegt.

Sagen wir mal so, der Aufpreis zur 390X wäre es mir schon wert, die Karte ist sehr nah oder gleichauf mit der GTX 980. 
Für knapp 40€ mehr käme ich dann allerdings auch an eine 980.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2015)

ich würde dann die Nvidia nehmen, weil du die 40€ bei Deinen Angaben, wie viel du so spielst, rel. schnell wieder reingeholt hast durch den geringeren Strombedarf


----------



## lanvin (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Ich habe gerade BF 3 probiert. Lief auf Ultra ohne jeden Ruckler. Kann sein, dass ich BF4 meinte aber es war BF3. Das war gerade nicht nur flüssig das wurde schon fast "Überflussig" .... Allerdings auch nur bei ca.  55 bis 95 fps.

Ist die 285 überhaupt in der Lage BF4 auf Ultra ohne Ruckler??

Immerhin ja keine Highend Karte....


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2015)

BF4 braucht gar nicht so viel Power, wie man vlt meint - da schafft eine R9 280 ca 45 FPS bei FullHD und 4x AA/AF, eine R9 280X ca 54 FPS, und die R9 285 liegt ja ca dazwischen. Siehe hier http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/nvidia_maxwell_next-gen_geforce_gtx_970_und_gtx_980_im_test/index33.php

Natürlich ist das aber jetzt eine bestimmte Sequenz - das garantiert nicht, dass es bei einer Mulitplayer-Partie nicht doch mal was runtergeht. Zudem wirst du mit Deinem nicht mehr GANZ taufrischen Core i5 auch so oder so etwas weniger FPS haben als in dem Test, wo eine stärkere, moderne CPU verwendet wurde.


----------



## lanvin (4. Juli 2015)

Ja. Das ist schon merkwürdig. Mit den fps bin ich ja auch zufrieden bei bf4. Nur diese Ruckler halt.... und ja, meine i5 ist schon bei "end of life" Status...  Aber bei Turbo Mode hat die noch 3.4 gh..  Sollte ja eigentlich reichen für bf4 ohne Ruckler..


----------



## Dragnir (5. Juli 2015)

Was mir halt echt zu denken gibt bei den 300ern ist dieses Bild hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Temperaturen und Infrarot-Messungen - AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 380 und R7 370 im Test: Neue Namen für altbekannte GPUs

Die werden einfach extrem heiss und das verteilt sich über die ganze Platine laut dem Test  :-/


----------



## Dragnir (5. Juli 2015)

Also schön.. ich bin zu einer Vernunftlösung gekommen  4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Speziell diese Karte lässt sich auf annähernd 980 Werte übertakten, und vom eingesparten Geld leiste ich mir ein neues Gehäuse 8566044 - Cooltek X2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz, einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B Tower Kühler - Hardware, und eine 128GB SSD 128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

Vernünftig oder? 

Die 390X..hm.. zu heiss, definitiv, zu viel Strom, zu schlechte Tests allgemein. Sollte viell. noch erwähnen dass ich eine Dachgeschosswohnung habe  und dann nicht noch ne GraKa brauche die über 100° hinten rausbläst und das komplette Gehäuse noch weiter aufwärmt. Dann lieber ein Griff tiefer im Regal.
Einzigste Alternative wäre noch die demnächst erscheinende R9 Fury (ohne X, eine abgespeckte Version mit weniger Shadern usw.), die aber dasselbe Problem haben werden (Hitze+Lautstärke+Stromverbrauch).

Nochmal zu den Nvidia "Gimmicks": ich dachte da z.B. an Gameworks, Turf, DSR und und und@herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2015)

Gute Wahl.  

Aber interessant wäre bei der Temperatur auch ein Vergleich zu anderen Karten mit exakt der gleichen Messmethode. Mir kommt das seltsam vor, dass die gesamte Platine so heiß sein soll...   war das vlt. mit abgeschalteten Gehäuselüftern oder so? da müsste man sich ja die Finger verbrennen, wenn man drankommt, und bei meiner R9 290 ist das definitiv nicht der Fall, nicht mal ansatzweise. Und die müsste ja - da technisch ähnlich zu den 390er - dann sicher auch ziemlich warm werden...    und zudem: wenn ein Teil, zb das Kühlermaterial, 90 Grad warm wäre, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass auch die Luft drumherum so heiß ist.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.
> 
> Aber interessant wäre bei der Temperatur auch ein Vergleich zu anderen Karten mit exakt der gleichen Messmethode. Mir kommt das seltsam vor, dass die gesamte Platine so heiß sein soll...   war das vlt. mit abgeschalteten Gehäuselüftern oder so? da müsste man sich ja die Finger verbrennen, wenn man drankommt, und bei meiner R9 290 ist das definitiv nicht der Fall, nicht mal ansatzweise. Und die müsste ja - da technisch ähnlich zu den 390er - dann sicher auch ziemlich warm werden...    und zudem: wenn ein Teil, zb das Kühlermaterial, 90 Grad warm wäre, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass auch die Luft drumherum so heiß ist.



Das wurde laut dem Test auf der Rückseite der Platine gemessen, die 370 erzeugte da sogar 110°. 
Trotzdem ist mir das im Vergleich zu Nvidiakarten mit 70°,80° immer noch viel zu viel, selbst wenn es nur ein kleiner Bereich wäre.


> Die Rückseite offenbart uns jedoch einen deutlichen Schwachpunkt der gezeigten Lösung. Erinnern wir uns noch, worüber wir uns eingangs in Bezug auf die fehlende Spannungswandlerkühlung gewundert haben?
> Hier ist nun das weniger schöne Resultat dieser Sparmaßnahme zu sehen: Die fast 110°C der Platine unterhalb der Spannungswandler sind nicht nur unnötig, sondern diese hohe Abwärme wandert mit der Zeit brav über die ganze Platine, um letztendlich auch die GPU von der Platinenseite her zusätzlich aufzuheizen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze wurde während Benchmarks unter Volllast gemessen also nehm ich mal an dass da Gehäuselüfter liefen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das wurde laut dem Test auf der Rückseite der Platine gemessen, die 370 erzeugte da sogar 110°.
> Trotzdem ist mir das im Vergleich zu Nvidiakarten mit 70°,80° immer noch viel zu viel, selbst wenn es nur ein kleiner Bereich wäre.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es da speziell um die Spannungswandler geht, dann scheint es ja am Kühler zu liegen, denn die KÖNNEN ja besser gekühlt werden. Da ist die Frage: war die Kühlung das AMD-Referenz-Design => eh nicht repräsentativ. Oder MSI => wieso macht MSI das dann? Wie sieht es bei MSIs Nvidia-Modellen im Vergleich aus?

Wie gesagt: bei meiner R9 290 ist es definitiv nicht so heiß, nicht mal ansatzweise und auch nicht flächendeckend wie es bei manchen der Bildern aussieht. und das bei einem Lüfterspeed, der den PC im Vergleich zum IDLE nicht hörbar lauter macht.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2015)

Du hattest bisher aber auch immer Gehäuse mit exzellentem Kühlkonzept. Da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es nie Probleme gegeben hat, hehe.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Du hattest bisher aber auch immer Gehäuse mit exzellentem Kühlkonzept. Da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es nie Probleme gegeben hat, hehe.



naja, es geht - mit OC-Takt muss die Karte auf 50-60% aufdrehen, damit sie unter 90 Grad Kerntemp bleibt     mein PC ist an sich eher auf Silent, ich hab vorne nen lahmen, aber dafür 140mm breiten Lüfter.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es da speziell um die Spannungswandler geht, dann scheint es ja am Kühler zu liegen, denn die KÖNNEN ja besser gekühlt werden. Da ist die Frage: war die Kühlung das AMD-Referenz-Design => eh nicht repräsentativ. Oder MSI => wieso macht MSI das dann? Wie sieht es bei MSIs Nvidia-Modellen im Vergleich aus?
> 
> Wie gesagt: bei meiner R9 290 ist es definitiv nicht so heiß, nicht mal ansatzweise und auch nicht flächendeckend wie es bei manchen der Bildern aussieht. und das bei einem Lüfterspeed, der den PC im Vergleich zum IDLE nicht hörbar lauter macht.



Die Modelle waren alle von MSI, die 390X hatte aber Kühler auf den Spannungswandlern. Getestet wurden die 370, 380 und 390/X glaub ich.
Die 370 sticht wohl noch eher raus weil es ja quasi der nochmals ältere Pitcairn Chip ist und die 380/390/X der Hawaii/Grenada. Die neuen Karten der 300er Serie sind aber allesamt nochmal höher getaktet als die 270er/280er/290er/Xer, das macht mit Sicherheit nochmal was an Temperatur aus.
Ich find den Test jedenfalls sehr aufschlussreich, und wenn es nur zur Abschreckung ist 
Irgendwo darin fiel mal das Wort "mit der Brechstange zu Nvidia aufschliessen".. ich denke das gibt es _in dem Fall ganz gut wieder.

_


Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab vorne nen lahmen, aber dafür 140mm breiten Lüfter.



Welches Gehäuse hast Du da ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Irgendwo darin fiel mal das Wort "mit der Brechstange zu Nvidia aufschliessen".. ich denke das gibt es _in dem Fall ganz gut wieder. _


kann sein, is aber an sich unnötig gewsen. Die 290(X) waren/sind für ihren Preis super, ein wenig schwächer als Nividia, dafür aber günstiger     Nur bei der 390X könnte man vlt. sagen, dass AMD da zu sehr unbedingt eine Karte mit der Stärke wie die GTX 980 bieten wollte, auch wenn die an sich in der Praxis nur unwesentlich schneller als die 290X ist.




> Welches Gehäuse hast Du da ?


 im Moment ein Thermaltake Level 10 GTS snow.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> im Moment ein Thermaltake Level 10 GTS snow.



Hui. Das sieht ja mal ausgefallen aus


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

jo, ist der "kleine Bruder" vom Level 10 GT, was schon beinah nach Sci-Fi aussieht  

http://assets.vr-zone.net/13158/Thermaltake__Level_10_GT_Snow_Edition_photo_1.JPG


----------



## Golgomaph (6. Juli 2015)

Stylish ist es, keine Frage! Wem dieses Stück moderne Kunst knapp 200,-€ Wert ist ... [emoji12]


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Stylish ist es, keine Frage! Wem dieses Stück moderne Kunst knapp 200,-€ Wert ist ... [emoji12]


  ich hab halt auch deswegen nur die kleine Version genommen UND dazu noch als Angebot für 70€.


----------



## lanvin (6. Juli 2015)

Nicht schlecht dein Raumschiff.. 
Ich habe meine R285 zurückgeben. Nun stellt sich wieder die Frage.. Welche... 

Soll die 250 € nicht übersteigen. 

Also 

280X

 oder 

960 4 GB

Ich glaube es wird aber die 280 x auch wenn ich nur Gelegenheitszocker bin, sollte es schon was ordentliches sein.


----------



## Golgomaph (6. Juli 2015)

Na das auf dem Bild hat er ja nicht, zum Glück ;D Für 200€ bekommt man ja sonst was.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird aber die 280 x auch wenn ich nur Gelegenheitszocker bin, sollte es schon was ordentliches sein.


Die 280X ist halt stärker, die 960 wiederum würde für DIE Spiele und deren Details, die mehr RAM brauchen, besser sein - aber ich sag mal so: ich glaub DIE Detaileinstellungen, die die GTX 960 noch packt, für die reichen auch die 3GB der 280X aus. Es kann vlt. in wenigen Einzelfällen sein, dass du zb nicht die HD-Texturen wählen kannst - aber dann läuft das Game halt mit der R9 280X auf "Texturen hoch" bei 60FPS statt mit "Texturen Ultra" bei 45 FPS mit der GTX 960  

ABER viel mehr Leistung als die R9 285 wird die nicht bringen, die GTX 960 sowieso nicht - man kann dann nur hoffen, dass das Problem weg ist.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird aber die 280 x auch wenn ich nur Gelegenheitszocker bin, sollte es schon was ordentliches sein.



Die liegen bei 220.- das sollte hinkommen.


----------



## lanvin (6. Juli 2015)

Danke nochmal für die Tipps. 

Ich werde auf mein Bauchgefühl achten... 

Entweder die 
EVGA SSC 960 4 GB
ODER
SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 280X

Taktraten ist die 960 klar im Vorteil. 
Aber dafür extrem OC

Mir der Hoffnung mich richtig zu entscheiden und das dann die Ruckler weg sind!

Evtl. Ist ja noch die R380 4 gb im Gespräch


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2015)

Die Taktraten darfst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen - nur als Beispiel: die GTX 970 oder 980 haben zB weniger Takt als die GTX 960, sind aber viel schneller. Der Takt spielt nur dann eine Rolle, wenn der Grafikchip und das Drumherum gleich ist. Ansonsten ist das ähnlich wie bei Fahrzeugen: mehr PS bei Auto X vs Auto Y heiß noch lange nicht, dass X schneller fährt ...

die R9 280X ist halt definitiv ca 10-15% schneller als die GTX 960, und auch das "OC ab Werk" zählt da an sich nix, weil du von beiden Karten auch günstige OC-Versionen bekommst.


----------



## lanvin (7. Juli 2015)

Ok. 
Ist es dann nur Geschmackssache ob ich mich für Sapphire, oder MSI oder Asus ...etc... 
entscheide, oder haben die Karten große Unterschiede in der Performance?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn es die gleiche Grafikkarten-Serie ist, also zB immer jeweils eine R9 280X, dann hast du halt maximal so viel mehr Leistung, wie der Taktunterschied ist. Also sagen wir mal: ein Modell der R9 280X von MSI hat 3% mehr Takt als ein Modell von Asus, dann ist die MSI halt bis zu 3% schneller. Ansonsten unterscheiden sich nur mit der jeweiligen Kühlerlösung voneinander.


----------



## Dragnir (8. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ist es dann nur Geschmackssache ob ich mich für Sapphire, oder MSI oder Asus ...etc...
> entscheide, oder haben die Karten große Unterschiede in der Performance?



Da heisst es dann durch Tests lesen 
Meines Wissens übertakten MSI und Gigabyte ihre Karten mit am höchsten. Bei Onlinehändlern einfach ins Produktdatenblatt gucken und vergleichen oder eben nach Tests suchen wo diese karten verglichen werden, auch auf Kühlung, Temperatur, Laufruhe etc.

Die Sapphire Vapor-X 280X taktet z.B. mit 1000 Mhz im Boost, die Vapor-X Tri-X OC (wer lässt sich nur solche Namen einfallen?!) mit satten 1100 Mhz, die MSI mit 1050 Mhz. Wie gesagt da hilft nur vergleichen.


----------



## Technodex (8. Juli 2015)

Wieso OC Karten kaufen wenn mans selber machen kann ^^ kann man manchmal 15€ sparen und nen Gehäuse Lüfter holen ^^


----------



## lanvin (8. Juli 2015)

So. Entweder ich bestelle die Vapor 280X oder die R380 nitro. Beide von Sapphire. Was meint ihr? 280ist schneller aber 380 ist neuer....


----------



## lanvin (8. Juli 2015)

Ich verlasse mich auf mein Bauchgefühl. Viel stehen sich diese Karten nicht auseinander... Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Dragnir (8. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> So. Entweder ich bestelle die Vapor 280X oder die R380 nitro. Beide von Sapphire. Was meint ihr? 280ist schneller aber 380 ist neuer....



Ist quasi derselbe Chip, nur umbenannt und etwas höher getaktet. Die 280X dürfte da aber schneller sein. Die 380 liegt auf dem Niveau der GTX 960 und sogar unterhalb der 285 die du schon hattest.


----------



## lanvin (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo Dragnir. 
Genau davor habe ich Bedenken. 
Nicht das ich von einer 285 zu der nächsten schleuder.... Gut 380 ist höher getaktet und hat 4gb RAM aber zu 99% der selbe Chip wie die 285...
Ich hole die 280X! 
Ist zwar schon fast 4 Jahre alt der Chip aber hat halt mehr Leistung. 
Für meine gelegentliche Zockerei ausreichend... 
Nur halt sehr lang das Ding. Fast 31 cm!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2015)

Was haste noch für ein Gehäuse? Die MSI Gaming 3G wäre nur 27cm lang und im Grundtakt bei 1000MHz, dafür im Boost "nur" 1020MHz, die Sapphire bei 1100MHz 

Hier die MSI  MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber an sich sind fast alle R9 280X beim Boost-Takt maximal bei 1030MHz - es gibt nur zwei Modelle unter 250€, die mehr haben, und dann eben direkt 1100Mhz: die Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X und die XFX Double Dissipation Black Edition - und beide sind 30-31cm lang. Die müssen halt besser gekühlt werden als mit "nur" 1020-1030MHz


----------



## lanvin (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo Herbboy. 
Das thermaltake versa h21. Es geht also eine 31.5 cm rein. Knapp... 
Ich bin leider auf Amazon angewiesen...  Geschenkgutschein...  Ich weis, eigentlich No Go bei Amazon... Aber halt paar (viele) Euronen weniger... Hätte ich freie Wahl würde ich auf die Gigabyte greifen...  Aber die ist bei Amazon 280 €...


----------



## Dragnir (10. Juli 2015)

Heute kam die Radeon R9 Fury (ohne X) raus, mit Luftkühlung sprich ohne das lästige Pumpenfiepen der X und laut Tests von tomshardware und pcgameshardware ordentlicher Leistung, teils über der GTX 980, teils sogar nahe an der Fury X.
Zum Preis von knapp 650.- aber zu teuer mMn.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2015)

Im Preisvergleich steht die noch nicht drin - vlt. stimmt der Preis also nicht? ^^  Müsste aber maximal 500€ kosten, damit die sich richtig lohnt


----------



## Dragnir (10. Juli 2015)

> AMD hat den UVP der Radeon R9 Fury mit 549 US-Dollar beziffert. Sapphire hat seine nicht übertaktete Fury Tri-X mit exakt diesen 549 US-Dollar ausgepreist, das von uns getestete Tri-X-Modell mit Werksübertaktung soll 569 US-Dollar kosten – wie in den USA üblich fehlt bei diesen Angaben natürlich die Steuer. Von Sapphire Deutschland haben wir erfahren, dass die Standard- und OC-Varianten der Fury Tri-X hierzulande 629 bzw. 649 Euro (inkl. USt.) kosten sollen.


Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X im Test: Der kleine Bruder der Fury X - Einleitung

*569 USD 
= 
511.1896 EUR

hab ich da was übersehen? wieso schlagen die da mal eben 100€ drauf?*


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2015)

Naja, die UVP hat ja eh nicht viel zu sagen...   aber Unterschiede können halt auch in den Nebenkosten liegen, zB Zollgebühren, Marktbeschaffenheit usw., und in den USA wird ja wiederum oft der Preis ohne Steuer angegeben, und wenn du auf die 569 zuerst 20% Steuern draufschlägst, bist du bei 612€ - das kommt dann ja in etwa hin.


----------



## Dragnir (10. Juli 2015)

mhm.. also entschieden zu teuer - finde ich.


----------



## lanvin (13. Juli 2015)

Hej. So 280X ist da. Jetzt nur noch Win 7 Pro und Bf4 auf die ssd und dann hoffen das diese Ruckler weg sind. Die Karte ist schon echt ein gefühltes Monster. Zumindest war die Länge angeht. War verdammt knapp die einzubauen. Dachte schon ich muss die 2.5" Zoll Schächte wegschneiden... Melde mich sobald ich erste Ergebnisse habe.


----------



## lanvin (14. Juli 2015)

So. Erstmal... Die ladezeit bei bf4 fast um ca. 60% verkürzt... Ssd bisher noch nicht gehabt. Echt erstaunlich. 
Dann ins Spiel und booom... 
Fps nicht beachtet... Einfach nur das Spiel genossen... Auf ultra und kein einziger Microruckler. War auf Server mit 64 Spielern. Ich glaube es war immer um die 80 - 95 fps.  
Kann auch mal weniger oder mehr gewesen sein. So soll das Spiel laufen dann macht es auch wieder Spaß. Karte ist schon ein großer Unterschied zur 285 ...
OK. Es liegt auch am neuen MB, SSD, und dann die 280 x. Hätte nicht gedacht was das alles ausmacht! 
Nur die CPU hatte teilweise 88 grad, also kurz vor Schluss... Kann sein das das schon immer war, hatte nie darauf geachtet. Neuer kühler ist unterwegs...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

Neuer Kühler ist in dem Fall auch echt angebracht


----------



## Dragnir (14. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> So. Erstmal... Die ladezeit bei bf4 fast um ca. 60% verkürzt... Ssd bisher noch nicht gehabt. Echt erstaunlich.
> Dann ins Spiel und booom...
> Fps nicht beachtet... Einfach nur das Spiel genossen... Auf ultra und kein einziger Microruckler. War auf Server mit 64 Spielern. Ich glaube es war immer um die 80 - 95 fps.
> Kann auch mal weniger oder mehr gewesen sein. So soll das Spiel laufen dann macht es auch wieder Spaß. Karte ist schon ein großer Unterschied zur 285 ...
> ...



So soll's sein oder  Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur richtigen/besseren Entscheidung!


----------



## lanvin (16. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> So soll's sein oder  Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur richtigen/besseren Entscheidung!


Hallo. Welche hast du denn jetzt genommen? 

Und ich habe den Alpenföhn Ben Nevis nun drauf. Etwas fummelig weil ich keine Lust hatte das MB raus zu bauen... Mit der Paste fand ich das auch nicht Sooo einfach. Aber dann... Es gibt immer ein erstes mal.. 
Nun sind die Temperaturen bei idle ca. 33 bis 43 Grad und beim Spielen ca. 65 - 72 Grad. Bei 22 - 23 Grad Zimmertemperatur. 
Liegt das jetzt im Normalbereich?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Könnte bei Last ein wenig besser sein, aber ist okay für die CPU, sofern es dann auch leise gekühlt ist. Wie muss man den denn montieren? Bei modernen Gehäusen kommst du nämlich auch problemlos von der anderen Seite an den Bereich unterm Board heran, falls du da was verschrauben müsstest.


----------



## lanvin (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, habe beide Seiten vom Gehäuse abgenommen und die backplate rein und dann den Kühler drauf. Im Prinzip einfach. Ist leise. Auch bei 1600 Umdrehungen sogar, wie ich finde, sehr leise. Da tönt mein "be quiet " mehr vorne als ansauger... Hatte mich da aber verkauft, ohne Steuerung... Also läuft der immer unter vollast. Das hört sich dann schon laut an, auch von be quiet... Kann auch sein das die Paste nicht optimal aufgetragen ist.... Aber so wie es jetzt ist geht es ja erstmal mit den Temperaturen.


----------



## Dragnir (16. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> Hallo. Welche hast du denn jetzt genommen?



Grafikkarte hab ich erst mal verschoben und mich dem Gehäuse, Netzteil, SSD und besserem CPU-Kühler gewidmet als Basis quasi. Der Rest folgt aber noch demnächst (Monitor + GraKa)


----------



## Dragnir (21. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt aber nochmal etliche Tests gewälzt habe tendiere ich aber doch immer mehr zur 390 (ohne X). Entweder Sapphire (wieder) oder MSI.
Leistungstechnisch über der 290X, über der GTX 970, volle 8GB VRAM und sehr nah an der GTX 980, und die 100€ mehr für ne X für 3-5 fps mehr ? Ne. 

Und dann mal gucken was Nvidia nächstes Jahr so bringt (Pascal).


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2015)

Ja, die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro scheint echt ein feines Kärtchen zu sein.

Heiß werden die 390er, das stimmt. Aber beim realen Stromverbrauch bewegen sie sich ja in der Gegend einer GTX 780Ti, bei etwas höherer Durchschnittsleistung. 
Das geht ja in Ordnung. 

Aber vlt. nimmst du einen Lüfter aus dem Deckel und montierst ihn vorne unten, für den besseren Durchzug?


----------



## Dragnir (21. Juli 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro scheint echt ein feines Kärtchen zu sein.
> 
> Heiß werden die 390er, das stimmt. Aber beim realen Stromverbrauch bewegen sie sich ja in der Gegend einer GTX 780Ti, bei etwas höherer Durchschnittsleistung.
> Das geht ja in Ordnung.
> ...



Ja mal sehen, mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch schon gespielt.. zumal einer der 2 Toplüfter genau über dem Arctic Freezer sitzt und der an der Rückseite genau dahinter.. ich denke das reicht als "Abluft", bisher bin ich ganz zufrieden mit den Temperaturwerten - die 270X liegt meist bei 70°, und über die 390 wurde geschrieben maximal 87°, allerdings eher selten.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2015)

Mit der Lüftung muss man halt rumprobieren, auch mit der Lüfterkurve, damit man ein gutes Verhältnis aus Hitze und "Lärm" hat. Wirklich ZU heiß werden die ja nicht, die dürfen halt messtechnisch sehr heiß werden. Und die sehr heißen Werte auf der Rückseite sind auch nur relativ zu sehen - auch Nvidias werden da recht warm, und nur weil direkt auf der Karte mal 90 Grad sind, muss das nicht gleich den ganzen PC relevant aufheizen


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2015)

Wäre zumindest empfehlenswert. Im Gamingrechner ist die Frischluftzufuhr von vorne recht wichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Wäre zumindest empfehlenswert. Im Gamingrechner ist die Frischluftzufuhr von vorne recht wichtig.


  ja klar, ich wollte ja auch nicht sagen, dass man keinen Lüfter vorne braucht     Mit ging es nur darum, dass die starken AMD-Karte halt schwieriger auch leise zu kühlen sind, aber "gefährlich" wird es nicht. Auch nicht für den Rest des PCs


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2015)

Ach so, ich weiß. 

Mein Post war als direkte Antwort auf #103 gedacht, hab aber zu lange getrödelt beim Schreiben.

Und solange der PC kein ITX System ist, wo es wirklich auf jedes Grad ankommen kann, ist es ja, temperaturmäßig, eh wurscht, ob Nvidia oder AMD.
Wenn der allgemeine Luftzug im Gehäuse zu wünschen übrig lässt ist, werden Nvidia Karten genauso lauter...


----------



## Dragnir (21. Juli 2015)

Wirklich laut ist es jetzt, vor allem mit dem neuen Gehäuse, auch nicht, die 270X müsste ich schon manuell im Afterburner auf über 50% setzen um die überhaupt zu hören. Also mach ich mir da wenig Sorgen.
Davor drehte eher der CPU-Lüfter immer hoch, das konnte man wirklich raushören, aber da ist ja jetzt Ruhe im Karton   (himmlisch!)

Gut, ich hab halt jetzt 3 Lüfter die raus blasen + den Arctic Freezer CPU... da hier in der Bude aber sowieso 30°+ sind relativiert sich das mit der "Frischluft" von vorne. 
Dann müssten ja auch die Festplatten wärmer werden die in der Front sitzen, und die liegen bei 35°


----------



## lanvin (21. Juli 2015)

Wie habt Ihr die Lüftung? Über- oder Unterdruck? Ich habe mir noch 2 zusätzliche Lüfter bestellt. Dann habe ich zwei die von vorne ansaugen. Einen oben (mittig) der abgesaugt und einen hinten oben (Standard?) der absaugt .
Dazu noch CPU kühler 120mm der auch ne Menge Luft braucht wenn er mal 1680 Umdrehungen macht! 

Ich denke der verwirbelt ganz schön den Kamineffekt WEG??? 

Aber muss ja laufen... Mit dem neuen kühler hat die cpu max 75 C bei vollast. 
Hatte irgendwo gelesen das meine cpu eh sehr große Probleme mit der Hitze hat... Da steht sogar die schaltet erst bei  105 C ab!?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2015)

Du musst das einfach mal testen. Es kann gut sein, dass es im Endeffekt sogar kühler ist, wenn du ganz simpel vorne nen langsamen reinsaugenden und hinten nen schnelleren rausblasenden einbaust. Zusatzlüfter können die Temps verbessern, sie können aber auch den Luftstrom so verwirbeln, dass es am Ende sogar wärmer wird. Und gleichzeitig ist noch die Lautstärke zu beachten: vlt. kühlen "mehr" Lüfter, die alle sehr langsam drehen, nicht ganz so gut wie zwei sehr schnell drehende, aber sie kühlen "gut genug" und leiser als 2 schnelle Lüfter. Es kann aber auch sein, dass du mit 4-5 Lüftern statt nur 2 Lüftern um die 5 Grad kühlere PC-Temperaturen hast, aber dadurch auch einen doppelt so lauten PC - dann würd ich es lieber bei 2 Lüftern belassen.


----------



## Dragnir (23. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> Wie habt Ihr die Lüftung? Über- oder Unterdruck? Ich habe mir noch 2 zusätzliche Lüfter bestellt. Dann habe ich zwei die von vorne ansaugen. Einen oben (mittig) der abgesaugt und einen hinten oben (Standard?) der absaugt .
> Dazu noch CPU kühler 120mm der auch ne Menge Luft braucht wenn er mal 1680 Umdrehungen macht!
> 
> Ich denke der verwirbelt ganz schön den Kamineffekt WEG???
> ...



Mein i5 schaltet auch erst bei 100° ab, da würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## lanvin (23. Juli 2015)

So. Versuch macht klug... 2 Lüfter die reinsaugen und ein Lüfter der raus bläst; geht garnicht...  Totaler Hitzestau... Aber war ja schon zu erwarten... Spielt ihr Day Z? Schafft mein Rechner das?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Was ist mit EINEM reinsaugenden (nicht schnell) und einem rausblasenden (schnell drehend) ? Das ist an sich Standard. 

Day Z: an sich sollte es von der Leistung her kein Problem sein, ABER so weit ich weiß ist das Spiel mies optimiert, kann also selbst auf HighEnd mal ruckeln und auf nicht so guter Hardware komischerweise dann doch einwandfrei laufen...


----------



## lanvin (23. Juli 2015)

So hatte ich das auch am Anfang. Aber mittlerweile habe ich echt viele Lüfter hier rumliegen und wollte die auch nutzen... 
Werde mal weiter experimentieren. 

Ja. ist noch in Alpha Phase. Aber sieht auf diversen Videos echt interessant aus. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob die 28 Euro dann gerechtfertigt sind... 
mittlerweile sollen ja nur noch Banditen da unterwegs sein... Und ich glaube das Spiel ist auch recht Zeitaufwendig...


----------



## Dragnir (24. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> So hatte ich das auch am Anfang. Aber mittlerweile habe ich echt viele Lüfter hier rumliegen und wollte die auch nutzen...
> Werde mal weiter experimentieren.
> 
> Ja. ist noch in Alpha Phase. Aber sieht auf diversen Videos echt interessant aus. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob die 28 Euro dann gerechtfertigt sind...
> mittlerweile sollen ja nur noch Banditen da unterwegs sein... Und ich glaube das Spiel ist auch recht Zeitaufwendig...



Die Meinungen gehen da auseinander, viele sagen da kommt nichts mehr...


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt aber nochmal etliche Tests gewälzt habe tendiere ich aber doch immer mehr zur 390 (ohne X). Entweder Sapphire (wieder) oder MSI.
> Leistungstechnisch über der 290X, über der GTX 970, volle 8GB VRAM und sehr nah an der GTX 980, und die 100€ mehr für ne X für 3-5 fps mehr ? Ne.
> 
> Und dann mal gucken was Nvidia nächstes Jahr so bringt (Pascal).




Kann ich dir recht geben. Eien 280x würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, dann doch lieber die 390.
Wie gesagt, sie produziert halt viel Abwärme, (hab selbst die gigabyte r9 390) aber ob ne gtx970 dann in dieser Hinsicht wesentlich besser ist weiss ich nicht....


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juli 2015)

Ich hab die Sapphire 390 Nitro im Auge - 64514 - 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 , die hat auch 3 Kühler drauf statt der 2 auf der Gigabyte und schnitt in den Tests sehr gut ab, vor allem bei der Kühlung. Bin ausserdem bisher recht zufrieden mit der Sapphire 270X, drum wird's wohl wieder der Hersteller.


----------



## lanvin (27. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn's hier nicht mehr rein soll aber... 
Ist es normal das die CPU Kerne unterschiedlich warm werden?  Oder habe ich die Paste schlecht verteilt? Kern 0 & 4 haben bei vollast 68 und die anderen 72 bis 76?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Das könnten auch einfach nur Messfehler sein, da würde ich mir keine Gedanken drüber machen. Denkbar wäre auch, dass vlt. die Kerne, die näher an den Wärme abführenden Heatpipes des Kühlers sind, ein wenig kühler sind.


----------



## Dragnir (27. Juli 2015)

lanvin schrieb:


> Auch wenn's hier nicht mehr rein soll aber...
> Ist es normal das die CPU Kerne unterschiedlich warm werden?  Oder habe ich die Paste schlecht verteilt? Kern 0 & 4 haben bei vollast 68 und die anderen 72 bis 76?



Ist bei mir auch so dass die Kerne 1-2 Grad Temperaturunterschied haben. Wie herbboy sagte, würd mich mir keinen Kopf machen


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Ich hab die Sapphire 390 Nitro im Auge - 64514 - 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 , die hat auch 3 Kühler drauf statt der 2 auf der Gigabyte und schnitt in den Tests sehr gut ab, vor allem bei der Kühlung. Bin ausserdem bisher recht zufrieden mit der Sapphire 270X, drum wird's wohl wieder der Hersteller.




Ja die is sicherlich i.O.
Aber Kühlung ist eine Sache, Abwärme ne andere 
Perfekt wäre ne GTX 970 mit 8gb RAM 
So muss man halt mit der "Heizung" zurechkommen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ja die is sicherlich i.O.
> Aber Kühlung ist eine Sache, Abwärme ne andere
> Perfekt wäre ne GTX 970 mit 8gb RAM
> So muss man halt mit der "Heizung" zurechkommen


die GTX 970er werden je nach Modell auch hinten 70-90 Grad heiß, also VIEL besser sind die auch nicht...


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die GTX 970er werden je nach Modell auch hinten 70-90 Grad heiß, also VIEL besser sind die auch nicht...



Ja da hast du sicher Recht...... mich würde interessieren wie warm denn die Rückseite der R9 390 wird...... so zum Vergleich.
Ich könnte versuchen ein Fiebermesser and die Platte zu kleben - mit Kelbeband. Mal sehen


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ja da hast du sicher Recht...... mich würde interessieren wie warm denn die Rückseite der R9 390 wird...... so zum Vergleich.
> Ich könnte versuchen ein Fiebermesser and die Platte zu kleben - mit Kelbeband. Mal sehen



http://forum.pcgames.de/attachments...te-aber-welche-msi-r9-390x-gaming-8g-back.jpg  - da haste die Antwort - ist zwar die 390X aber das wird sich nicht viel nehmen.
Temperaturen und Infrarot-Messungen - AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 380 und R7 370 im Test: Neue Namen für altbekannte GPUs


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2015)

Generell darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass es vom genauen Modell abhängt, also auch vom Takt der Karte und dem "Power Target" (also einen festen maximalen Strombedarf), das der Hersteller für das Modell wählt. Es gibt zB R9 290X, die 220W bei Last ziehen, und andere 270W. und diese 50W mehr können auch für mehr Wärme sorgen. Aber wenn diese Karte dann wiederum einen "mächtigeren" Kühler hat als die, die 220W zieht, dann ist die Watt-hungrigere Karte vlt. trotzdem die kühlere. Von der eingestellten Lüfterkurve mal eh ganz abgesehen.


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2015)

Habe jetzt mehrer Tests durchgelesen bezüglich Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärke usw, da mich die Hitze und die doch relativ lauten Lüfter meiner R9 390 den Spaß am zocken rauben!
Die MSI GTX 970 beispielsweise ist in allen Tests eine der leisesten High-End Karten überhaupt, und die Abwärme ist auch wesentlich geringer als bei den diversen r9 Karten.
Hab bereits die MSI GTX bestellt, die R9 390 geht morgen zurück 
Im Grunde ist die Rechnung ganz einfach: die R9 390 verbraucht in etwa 100 Watt mehr Strom als die GTX 970 (beim zocken). Letztendlich wird diese Energie in Wärme umgewandelt, 
was denn sonst. Das ist Physik. 
Beispiel: Die beste Geforce GTX 970 - Finden Sie die beste Geforce GTX 970 für Ihre Ansprüche - Seite 3 - GameStar

Aber wie man sieht ist das Ganze auch Modellabhängig, da hast du Recht, Herbboy
Mittlerweile sehe ich diesen "Vorteil" mit den 8gb vram der 390 nicht mehr so krass. Denn wenn in 2-3 Jahren die GTX 970 für aktuelle Games in 4k zu schwach sein wird, dann wird es bei der
390 nicht viel besser aussehen, trotz 8gb. Denn dann werden beide Karten ohnehin zu langsam sein, für 4k + Ultra settings...... und bis dahin will ich nicht jedes mal beim zocken ins schwitzen kommen lol


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> http://forum.pcgames.de/attachments...te-aber-welche-msi-r9-390x-gaming-8g-back.jpg  - da haste die Antwort - ist zwar die 390X aber das wird sich nicht viel nehmen.
> Temperaturen und Infrarot-Messungen - AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 380 und R7 370 im Test: Neue Namen für altbekannte GPUs



Danke


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2015)

Jo, ich selber finde die 8GB auch unnötig - nur wenn man WQHD oder 4k hat, würden sie halt "beruhigen". Und die GTX 970er sind natürlich leichter leise zu halten - bei den AMDs ist vor allem die Sapphire Tri-X (die gelb-schwarze) eine sehr leise, und ich hab ne Asus R9 290, die bei selber angepasster Lüfterkurve beim Spielen nicht nennenswert lauter wird als im IDLE, wo der ganze PC so leise ist, dass ich manchmal vergesse ihn auszuschalten, wenn ich mal ne Stunde 2m neben dem PC auf dem Sofa sitze und der Monitor auf Standby ging  

Es ist aber allgemein auch immer individuell - manchen macht ein wenig Rauschen gar nix aus, andere können es kaum ertragen. Ich hab neulich über Telefon bei nem Kumpel im Hintergrund was gehört und den gefragt, ob er in der Küche steht und die Dunstabzugahaube an hat - da meinte der nur, dass das seine Grafikkarte sei, weil er grad World of Tanks spielt, und ihm mache das gar nix aus... :o


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Juli 2015)

Und selbst in 4k hat die R9 390 nur geringe Vorteile, sprich n paar fps....... in einigen Games ist die GTX 970 in 4K gar schneller als die 390er!
Krass, hätte nicht geglaubt dass du ne R9 290 so leise bekommst 
Hab mich noch nicht an die manuelle Lüftersteuerung rangewagt....... da geht noch was in Flammen auf lol
Ja stimmt. Mein PC ist mittlerweile sehr leise, hab extra Lüfter von BeQuiet (für CPU) und Noctura (Gehäuse) gekauft. So fällts natürlich sofort auf wenn plötzlich was brummt und summt.......
Meine alte Karte war schon sehr laut, und die neue 390er ist im idle lautlos, aber wenn sie dann heiß läuft gehts ab.........
War interessant ist, die ASUS GTX 970 ist in manchen Gehäusen die leiseste Karte überhaupt, und wenn man den selben Test mit nem anderen Gehäuse macht, dann wird sie plötzlich 
extrem laut, weil sie mit einem gewissen Luftzug nicht zurechtkommt. Die MSI war in diesem Test sehr konstant und leise, unabhängig vom Gehäuse. Daher fiel meine Wahl auf die MSI.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Und selbst in 4k hat die R9 390 nur geringe Vorteile, sprich n paar fps....... in einigen Games ist die GTX 970 in 4K gar schneller als die 390er!
> Krass, hätte nicht geglaubt dass du ne R9 290 so leise bekommst


 ich hab die Kurve halt etwas angepasst, denn die war ab Werk so, dass es direkt ab 70 Grad sehr hochdreht, damit die Karte kühl bleibt. Ich hab dann nur 10 bis 15 Prozentpunkte Drehzahl weggenommen und lass die Karte erst richtig aufdrehen, wenn sie 90 Grad erreicht - und diese Prozentpunkte sind halt oft der Unterschied zwischen "Rauschen" und "Föhnartig"    bei 45% kaum zu hören, bei 60% als würde ne CD bei einem schlechten Laufwerk eingelesen werden.


----------



## Dragnir (30. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei 60% als würde ne CD bei einem schlechten Laufwerk eingelesen werden.



Das wäre MIR schon zu laut 

Und zum Thema 4K, aktuell gibt's wohl kaum eine Grafikkarte die das wirklich flüssig darstellen kann, zumindest keine Einzel-GPU ohne SLI oder Crossfire. Da bringen dann auch die 8GB nichts weil vorher schon der Chip abnippelt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das wäre MIR schon zu laut


 ja eben, daher hab ich es ja manuell dann angepasst


----------



## Dragnir (1. August 2015)

Da ich gerade lese dass es mit Win 10 Probleme mit der Hardware-Bindung gebt werd ich wohl zunächst die Grafikkarte machen und dann den Monitor...selbst wenn man das evtl. später noch ändern könnte.
Und dann erst Windows upgraden.


----------

